# Haunted Radio (07/16/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on your chance to vote for the best haunted attraction in Michigan, Michigan Zombie Run, the B Movie Celebration, and more!!

Then, we review the film, "Saw 5" and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a Halloween hit from the Insane Clown Posse. All of this and so much more on the July 16 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

